# 24XW??



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

So I am just bored tonight and I am looking through Nevaeh's pedigree. I come across some dogs with 3XW or 8XW, then I came across a dog that said 24XW....it states (one of the best match dogs that ever lived) considering he was born in 1896 I take it that means wins in the box?? I am soo trying not to sound dumb but I am just looking way back into her pedigree mainly to look a pictures of some of her ancestry. Thanks for yall's time.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

xw stands for winning matches in the box xL would stand for looses


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Whats the dogs name?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Colby's Pincher


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Somebody told me that you could link the majority of pitbulls back to the colby dogs, but I do admit, he was one really nice looking fella.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It would have to be one of colby's dogs going back to 1896 .. And yes you should be able to trace your dog back to colby's line ...


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

It is amazing how far back a pitbulls history can go. Man I wish I had a pedigree to trace where my ancestors were and who they were, lol, I might have even had some famous blood, lol!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I got a man crush on colbys odin...shhhhh.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here he is
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [5650] :: *COLBY'S PINCHER (24XW) **

And yes its true most dogs can trace back to colby dogs if you go back far enough.*


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yah I traced back to him through her ped, but another question I have. I mean I know UKC and ADBA had to start somewhere, but how did a dog earn to have papers on him/her when their parents were unknown?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If is says unknown on the ped itself ( the physical copy) the dog is probably off of some of the first dogs to come over, and it was just...unknown. Foundation dogs have to start somewhere and sometimes you will see 'Foundation dog of Unkown Origion' 

But it could just say unknown on the online ped because someone didn't fill it out all the way


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh okay, I see, thanks so much Bedlam, you have been really helpful.


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

I've always wondered about that dog myself. I wonder what kind of dogs he went into... with 24 wins he would have had to have been done every weekend just about. So part of me wonders that back in those days the dogs were open to match and I am curious if they allowed cur breeds in there too... which would of course get crushed by a game APBT. But as much as I have looked I can't find much of a match record on that dog.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I cant speak on what dogs he was matched on,but i do believe his type and others went into creating what we now know as the American bulldog[performance type,olde southern whites]There's a dog by the name of Hagar in diana jessups book"the working pitbull,where she speculates that this dog also was used as foundation stock for the earliest ab's.As Ive mentioned before Tudors black jack was a 16x so who knows,he was a 45 pounder i believe,maybe just matched against curs,mnt mans homer was a 9x if you count the off the chain victories and the ones that went unrecorded,ya never know.
As a side note,the American bulldog was known as the American pit bull dog until the mid 1980's,its true.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

cane76 said:


> I cant speak on what dogs he was matched on,but i do believe his type and others went into creating what we now know as the American bulldog[performance type,olde southern whites]There's a dog by the name of Hagar in diana jessups book"the working pitbull,where she speculates that this dog also was used as foundation stock for the earliest ab's.As Ive mentioned before Tudors black jack was a 16x so who knows,he was a 45 pounder i believe,maybe just matched against curs,mnt mans homer was a 9x if you count the off the chain victories and the ones that went unrecorded,ya never know.
> As a side note,the American bulldog was known as the American pit bull dog until the mid 1980's,its true.


Wow, now that is some interesting stuff. That is really neat history on the American Bulldog. So you are saying the AB breed came about using some of the heavier APBT's? Hmm...interesting. I wanna read that book, lol. Thanks for sharing all this neat history.

Man I HATED History in highschool but if they would have had this kind of stuff to read on, shit I would have gotten an A+ everytime, lol. I would have enjoyed studying better.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I was wondering that same thing about what kind of opponents he faced to win 24 times. You gotta wonder. Being so long ago, he probably saw a few experiments. Probably some good ones too. Who knows...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mrs_APBT_America said:


> Wow, now that is some interesting stuff. That is really neat history on the American Bulldog. So you are saying the AB breed came about using some of the heavier APBT's? Hmm...interesting. I wanna read that book, lol. Thanks for sharing all this neat history.


Yes,among other things.
Ive read a book,"k9 body guards" were the author suggests the difference between the american bulldog and apbt was a 15% terrier blood in the apbt and that was it[he must of been using the performance type ab and game bred apbts as examples for that theory to be any were close to correct].
As for other strains of ab[Johnson]everything under the sun went into that type,if it was working farm stock and was of bulldog type it was used including labrador,plott hound apbt,english bulldog,literally dozens of breeds.


----------



## Keystone (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr.Colby up north has a tremendous amount of information on his dogs. Look him up.


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

wow...............


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Pinscher was matched into dogs bigger and smaller dogs, some were APBT and some were not. He was a catchweight, he caught any dog that would go into him.


----------

